# Touch Rugby



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Just registered for the Nile Touch rugby season at the kids school. Oliver playing for the school team and I am playing for the "hangover" team. Very hot today but the kids enjoy a swim afterwards.
looks like about 2 kids teams and 6 adult teams:clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well done Adrian... bet your captain of the hangover team lol x


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

actually no I'm not Captain.
Its a great format - 7 a side - series of games on a Friday morning.
As its "touch", adults (men and women), as well as kids, can play in the same teams.
nile.touch Rugby

BBQ run by the experts (Australians) - during the games
then a swim in the school pool

what better way to spend a Friday - keeping fit - social and fun .......


----------

